# AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009



## Axel123 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe AB-Skatbrüder,

es wird wieder Zeit das Treffen für 2009 zu planen.
Da wir ja in diesem Jahr nicht das beste Wetter hatten, sollten der Termin etwas später liegen. 

Dieser Termin ist jetzt fest:


*12.-14. Juni 2009*

Bisherige Zusagen:
Angel-Daddy 
Gurkenpaule 
Emsliga hat abgesagt
Spitzi
Wal
Mendossa
Ich
Silvio 
Sebastian ???
Torskfisk ???

*Ich hoffe mal das noch einige dazu kommen werden*

Der Ort steht fest:

http://www.irenensee-camping.de/

Kosten p.P. knapp 50,-€ ohne Endreinigung und Verpflegung



Also, dann mal los und 

Allzeit Gut Blatt

Axel


----------



## gurkenpaule (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

moin axel,

klasse das du dir nochmal die mühe gemacht hast ein treffen zu organisieren. wenn meine archillessehnen bis dahin durchhalten wäre ich gerne dabei.
ich denke der 22.5. ist nicht so glücklich, da ich zum beispiel dann einen dicken kopf haben werde. am 21.5. ist vatertag und d wird nicht ins glas spuckt. die anderen termine wären zunindest für mich besser.
kannst du dich vielleicht nochmal schlau machen wieviel ein mietwohnwagen oder wohnheim kosten würden?
ansonsten ist der treffpunkt wohl nicht schlecht gewählt.

gruß olli


----------



## Axel123 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Anfrage für die Preise ist raus. Ich stell es dann hier rein.


----------



## angel-daddy (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Supi Axel......das wird dann wieder ein Fest!
Laßt uns aber BITTE BITTE scnell einen Termin festlegen. Dann kann ich das WE mit in meiner Urlaubsplanung berücksichtigen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sebÿ (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei aber das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!!!!
Wenn der genaue Termin steht und es mit dem Urlaub passt, spiel ich gerne mit.
Super Idee
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich kann da leider zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts zu sagen, werde also allenfalls kurzfristig dazustoßen können.


----------



## EmsLiga (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Wenn eine Anreise mit dem Zug möglich ist könnte ich evtl. Freitag Abends spätestens Samstag früh anreisen vom Termin her ginge bei mir nur der 12-14 Juni .


----------



## Axel123 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Robert, kannst mit dem Zug kommen. Du wirst dann vom Bahnhof abgeholt.


----------



## walfischfänger (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Nu muß ich mich ja auch mal melden, nicht das ihr denk ihr könntet euch den Pokal für Lau abzocken und den ganzen Spaß für euch behalten. Bis auf den 22 bis 24 Mai ( ich darf erst am 23 wieder Autofahren, vorher wär der Lappen wech :q ) ist mir jeder Termin recht, ich werd das schon irgendwie hingebastelt bekommen. Freu mich jetzt schon drauf euch abzuzocken :vik:, vorallem den Mann der mit offenen Augen schnarcht .
@ Axel: Cool das du das wieder in die Hand nimmst, letztes Mal hat das super geklappt #6.

Gruß Wal #h


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

vorallem den Mann der mit offenen Augen schnarcht

Auf Euch muss man halt immer aufpassen, lol!

Egal ob ich komme oder nicht, ich spendiere den Siegerpokal. Mal sehen ob Pik Bube einen würdigen Nachfolger bekommt.
Das letzte We im Mai kann ich definitiv nicht, da bin ich wieder in DK. Das WE vom 12.-14.6. wäre für mich der beste Termin. Da habe ich sogar schon Urlaub eingetragen!

@Axel: Ich hoffe das auch geangelt wird! Auch wenn die Anderen das auch nicht können|rolleyes Hihi

So, das reicht erstmal!

Gruß Martin:vik:


----------



## Axel123 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Oki, dann lasst uns doch das WE vom 12.-14. Juni festmachen.


----------



## Axel123 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Maddin, natürlich können wir auch wieder Angeln gehen. Zum einen besteht die möglichkeit direkt im Campingplatzsee zu Angeln oder aber wir fahren 5 min und sind dann an Spitzi seinem See.


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Oki, dann lasst uns doch das WE vom 12.-14. Juni festmachen.



Super Axel, da bin ich dabei!
Meine Frau findet es zwar dreist. Eine WE Dänemark- und anschließend auch noch das nächste WE weg, sie hat aber zugestimmt!
Sammel so schnell wie möglich das Geld ein- leg es auf ein Tagesgeldkonto- dann versaufen wir auch noch die Zinsen, lol
Super finde ich auch wieder das wir ANGELN gehen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## xonnel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Jungs,

prinzipiell wäre ich auch wieder gerne dabei.
Genaueres kann ich aber wohl erst Anfang 09 sagen ... ich hab bislang noch keine Ahnung über unseren Bereitschaftsdienst und den Urlaub 2009.
Ferner habe ich auch noch keinen Termin für Norwegen 09.


----------



## Axel123 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

So, hier die Antwort vom Campingplatz:

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und Ihr Interesse am Erholungspark Irenensee.

Ein Chalet kostet für den Zeitraum 12.-14.6.2009 164,- EUR zzgl. 35,- EUR für die Endreinigung und 10,- EUR Bettwäsche pro Bett. In den Chalets gibt es Schlafmöglichkeiten für vier Personen. Ein Storchennest würde pro Nacht 53,- EUR kosten, hier können fünf Personen übernachten. Leider sind diese aber schon bis zum 13.6.2009 anderweitig reserviert.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen auch gerne telefonisch unter der Rufnummer 05173-98120 zur Verfügung.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit erst einmal weitergeholfen zu haben und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nicole Stern
- Erholungspark Irenensee -

*Nun ist die Frage ob man sich so ein Chalet anmietet, das wären dann bei einer Viererbelegung gute 50 okken pro Person zzgl Bettwäsche.*


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi Axel, gibt es denn davon keine Bilder oder so?
50 Ocken sinf für mich ok, Bettwäsche brauche ich nicht. Ich nehme mein Kuschelkissen und meinen Schlafsack, grins.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Ich habe auch nur die Bilder aus der Web-Site.

Da Wir aber bisher nur zu sechst sind, brauchen wir für die 2te Hütte noch 2 Mann.


Also Jungs traut Euch.......


Fozzie, was ist mit Dir???
Belly????
Dorsch???
Wobbler???


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Mönnnsch Axel, 
ich will euch auch 80 Ocken sehen:vik:
So viel Spass für so wenig Kohle...#c wer da nicht kommt ist selber schuld!
Gib endlich die Bankverbindung an, und sammel die Kohle ein!
Wir müssen für die Reservierung/ Buchung bestimmt eine Anzahlung leisten.

Besser "sex" als wieder gar kein Treffen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Mönnnsch Axel,
> ich will euch auch 80 Ocken sehen:vik:
> So viel Spass für so wenig Kohle...#c wer da nicht kommt ist selber schuld!
> Gib endlich die Bankverbindung an, und sammel die Kohle ein!
> ...


 

:vik:looooool:vik:

mail wegen resevierung ist raus


----------



## gurkenpaule (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

also wenn ich das mal hoch rechne sind wir dann inkl. bettwäsche und endreinigung bei 60 euro pro person und pro nacht. ich würde dann wohl lieber die zeltvariante nehmen, da zahlt eine person 10,40 die nacht.

gruß olli


----------



## angel-daddy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Nein Olli, die 60 Ocken sind für zwei Nächte!
Allerdings ist das Zelten natürlich günstiger.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Olli,

bei der Zeltvariante hast Du aber keine Voll ausgestattete  Küche dabei, sondern musst dann das ganze Gerödel auch noch mitnehmen.Die 10 Euronen für die Bettwäsche werden wir ja wohl nicht brauchen, ich denke mir das jeder von uns einen Schlafsack besitzt.
Da wir bisher zu sechst sind, brauchen wir 2 Chalets. Die kosten incl. Endreinigung 400,-€ . Das ergibt für jeden 66,66-€.  Ich versuche noch einen etwas besseren Preis herauszuhandeln. Ich bin morgen mal vor Ort und werde mir die ganze geschichte mal anschauen.


----------



## angel-daddy (6. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Und Axel, was hast Du für Infos bekommen#c???

Gruß Martin


----------



## wobbler (6. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

ist mir leider zu weit weg.............

schade,,,,,,,,,,, aber wünsche euch al´zeit gbl


----------



## Mendossa (7. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Ich melde mich hiermit auch an. Der Termin ist für mich kein Problem, solange ich rechtzetig bescheid weiß. Der ist sozusagen ab jetzt schon bei mir eingeplant.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Axel123 (7. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Und Axel, was hast Du für Infos bekommen#c???
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
Maddin, sobald ich alles zusammen habe werde ich es hier Posten.

Supi Tilo :m


----------



## Axel123 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Habe heute die Buchungsbestätigung für 2 Chalet`s erhalten.

Bei bisherigen 7 Teilnehmern und 8 gebuchten Plätzen haben Wir also noch einen Platz frei!!!!
Ich bitte um schnelle entscheidung.


----------



## silviomopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Ich kann leider nur unter Vorbehalt zusagen, müßte dann mit meiner Tochter kommen. Zur Not würde ich dann ein Zelt mitbringen....


----------



## Axel123 (19. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Bis wann weist Du denn bescheid ???


----------



## silviomopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

frühestens ende Feb. wenn alle Urlaube auf arbeit verplant sind...#c


----------



## EmsLiga (20. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

@Axel

habe gerade die Kohle online überwiesen-müsste morgen da sein :vik:

Gut Blatt & Petri
Robert


----------



## Torskfisk (20. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Ich will auch mal vorsichtig Hallo sagen und mein grundsätzliches Interesse bekunden.
Genaues weiß ich leider auch erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Axel123 (20. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Alles klar Robert

An Torsk und alle anderen noch unentschlossene:

Ich versuche dann mal noch eine dritte Hütte unverbindlich zu reservieren, in der Hoffnung das Sie sich drauf einlassen.


----------



## angel-daddy (20. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



EmsLiga schrieb:


> @Axel
> 
> habe gerade die Kohle online überwiesen-müsste morgen da sein :vik:
> 
> ...



Meine Überweisung ist ebenfalls getätigt...#g#:

Gruß Martin


----------



## gurkenpaule (27. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

ich bin ja mal gespannt wer zuerst die kohle überwiesen hat, ich denke das war ich, lol.

gruß olli


----------



## angel-daddy (27. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



gurkenpaule schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal gespannt wer zuerst die kohle überwiesen hat, ich denke das war ich, lol.
> 
> gruß olli



Alter Angeber....laut Axel haben bereits alle sieben bezahlt. Es fehlen lediglich die eventuellen Nachzügler im Januar/Februar.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (28. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



gurkenpaule schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal gespannt wer zuerst die kohle überwiesen hat, ich denke das war ich, lol.
> 
> gruß olli


 
Olli da liegst du falsch 




aber es ist auch nicht wichtig wer zuerst überwiesen hat, wir sind hier doch nicht im Kindergarten.

Ein Dankeschön das Ihr alle so fix bezahlt habt.


----------



## silviomopp (30. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Ich sage hiermit zu, Martin, wann soll ich bei dir sein ???


----------



## Axel123 (30. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Supi Silvio.


----------



## angel-daddy (30. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Ich sage hiermit zu, Martin, wann soll ich bei dir sein ???



LOL.....das hängt vom Axel ab! Der muss sagen, wann wir kommen dürfen...

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (30. November 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Anreise ist ab 15 Uhr möglich


----------



## EmsLiga (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Jungens |wavey:

da der Onkel Robert euch alle lieb gewonnen hat |gr:
habe ich mir überlegt zum Treffen auch was zu stiften !

Ich möchte 3 Medaillien ( Gold-Silber-Bronze ) an die besten vom Treff vergeben - mit Gravur und Logo das ich noch entwerfen werde :vik:

Falls es einwände gibt bitte melden !!!

Petri und GB
Robert


----------



## angel-daddy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi Robert,
von meiner Seite gibt es Einwände...
Ich wollte den Siegerpokal, sowie einen Wanderpokal stiften...
Besorg Du doch bitte nur eine Silber- und Bronzemedallie.
Der Axel besorgt etwas für den Allerletzten....lol
Das "Mittelfeld" geht leer aus.

Gruß Martin


----------



## silviomopp (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

ich spendiere 10 Kartenspiele  !!!!:m


----------



## EmsLiga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

oki Martin ,

Silber & Bronze wird dann so gemacht :m

see ya
Robert


----------



## silviomopp (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Es könnte mal noch gepostet werden, was wir an Angelkram mitbringen sollten.. #c


----------



## Axel123 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

uiiiiih Silvio,

das musst Du jetzt schon wissen???

Liegt doch an Dir auf was Du so gehen willst. Den See am Platz habe ich noch nicht befischt, sollen aber Karpfen Hechte und Zander drin sein. Sollten wir zu Boardie Klaus fahren, da sind dann Forellen Hechte und Karpfen.


----------



## silviomopp (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

uiii, das ging ja fix.... aber da weiß ich bescheid


----------



## EmsLiga (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Männers ,
habe ein Logo für die Medaillen anfertigen lassen #6
Jetzt gehts darum ob es gefällt oder ob was anderes gewünscht wird ?
Falls was anderes dann bitte genaue Angaben !
GB Robert





http://www.emsangeln.de/images/skat.jpg


----------



## angel-daddy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Robert, mach den Stoff weg......lol


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin moin,


mir sind die Brüste zu klein.....................................lol


----------



## EmsLiga (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Moin Robert, mach den Stoff weg......lol


 
Moin Maddin ,
bin seit 1 Woche auf Diät ( 2,5kg runter ) nix Stoff :c
aber heute Abend gönne ich mir 1 Bierchen beim Skatzocken :m


----------



## EmsLiga (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> mir sind die Brüste zu klein.....................................lol


 
Was wollt Ihr für ein spießiges Logo ?
nur ein Herz As oder ne andere Karte mit Schriftzug ?
Dachte die Frau paßt - das Schwert & Schild sollte man zweideutig sehen-LOL !


----------



## Mendossa (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Also mir gefallen die Medallien - bekommt da jeder eine von ab? Oder gibts die nur, wenn man sich richtig anstrengt?


----------



## EmsLiga (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



Mendossa schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die Medallien - bekommt da jeder eine von ab? Oder gibts die nur, wenn man sich richtig anstrengt?


 
Musst mind. 3ter beim Treffen werden |supergri
Es gibt die jeweils 1x in Silber & 1x in Bronze , war so abgesprochen !
greetz
Robert


----------



## Axel123 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Robert gefällt mir Gut das Logo, schick mir das bitte mal per pn oder Mail.

Tilo, anstrengen solltest Du dich schon, sonst gibbet nix ausser Spass. 
Der 1. Platz = Pokal 
2. Platz =  Medaille   
3. Platz = Medaille    

und letzter Platz = Überraschung     grins

Aber mir ist es egal wer gewinnt oder verliert, ich will nur den Spass mit Euch und natürlich gaaaaaanz viel Bier.


----------



## Axel123 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

*Ich nehme noch Anmeldungen bis Ende Februar entgegen, danach geht nix mehr.*

Nähere Infos bei mir per PN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

moin,
so, wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe bin ich den samstag dabei

evtl. bin ich auch freitagabend dabei-würde aber wieder at home fahren,da mein weg ja nicht so weit iss.

stefan#h


----------



## angel-daddy (3. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi Männer,
ich habe mal nachgefragt wegen den Tageskarten. Man darf von Sonnaufgang - Sonnenuntergang angeln, eine Karte kostet 10,-€ pro Tag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

sehr guter kurs!


----------



## Axel123 (3. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

wollte hier nen Google-Earth Bild einfügen, hat leider nicht geklappt.

Falls Ihr schon mal nach dem Irenensee geschaut habt, dann scrollt mal nach links an der B188 entlang. Der nächste Teich der fast aussieht wie ein L, da können wir auch angeln. Klaus (Spitzi) ist Mitpächter.


----------



## Axel123 (29. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

:vik:Jetzt sind es nur noch gut 6 Wochen:vik:


----------



## angel-daddy (30. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Juhu, das wird ein Fest!


----------



## Axel123 (30. April 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

So langsam könnten wir uns mal gedanken machen wer was mitbringt.

Ich werde für den Grill und genügend Holzkohle sorgen, ebenso besorge ich ein Pfund Kaffee (den werden wir morgens brauchen).
Fleisch zum Grillen können wir dann noch am Freitag einkaufen (5min entfernt).


Aber bei den Getränken sollten wir uns mal absprechen.


Ich denke mal das jeder schon etwas mitbringen sollte.

Dann haut mal in die Tasten, ich werde dann eine Liste erstellen.

Bis in 6 Wochen

Gruß Axel


----------



## angel-daddy (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin Axel,
ich bin dafür alles vor Ort einzukaufen. Wir haben doch wieder 3 Std. Anreise, da bleibt nichts kalt. Außerdem sind wir ja evtl. 4 Mann, dann wird es schon eng genug im Auto mit Anziehsachen und Angelsachen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

4 Mann??? Hab ich was verpasst??? Du,Silvio und Robert. Wer ist denn der 4te???


----------



## angel-daddy (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi Axel,
evtl. Sebastian.....mal sehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

So Männer,
die Pokale sind ausgesucht und so gut wie bestellt:m

Ich freue mich schon tierisch:vik:

Nur noch 4 Wochen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Jepp, das wird Geil.


----------



## silviomopp (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Also wie gesagt,10 Kartenspiele sponsore ich...da kann sich jeder eins mit nach hause nehmen... Alles andere klären wir hier noch wg. Getränken usw..  :vik:


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Juhu....die Pokale sind geliefert!
Die Spannung steigt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Wer von Euch ne Wegbeschreibung braucht, meldet sich bitte bei mir!!!!


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi Männer,
ich habe ein bischen telefoniert...mit folgendem Ergebnis:

Gurkenpaule/ Olli kommt zum Treffen und zur "Versöhnung" mit seinem fast 40-jährigen Freund Walfischfänger/ Andi  :vik::vik:

Seby/ Sebastian kann leider nicht teilnehmen, hat aber eine super Ausrede! 2 Wochen Angeln in Schweden:g, da kann man neidisch werden!

Von Emsliga/ Robert habe ich leider keine Telefonnummer, vielleicht überlegt er sich es ja doch nochmal....wäre schön.

Torskfisk/ Carsten wird vom Axel angerufen, mal sehen ob da was geht....

Somit sind wir aktuell sieben|supergri...
Falls Robert und Carsten noch dazu stoßen, könnten wir sagenhafte DREI Tische spielen! 

Zum Angeln gehen wir übrigens zum Spitzi/ Klaus, der will die ganzen Hechte aus seinem See haben. Da lassen sich sonst so schlecht Forellen züchten|supergri

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Noch 7 Tage Männers!!!! #6#6#6

Die Chalets können ab 14 Uhr bezogen werden. Am Empfang einfach sagen "Anglerboard" oder die Buchungsnummer angeben (3143).Denkt dran Euch selber Bettzeug oder einen Schlafsack mitzubringen. Ich war heute mal da und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht.  

Anfahrt von HH nach Uetze über die A7 am Autobahnkreuz Kirchhorst auf die A37 Richtung Celle/Burgdorf (Achtung Enge Ausfahrt) dann die erste Ausfahrt Burgdorf nehmen. Dann einfach immer auf der B188 bleiben, bis zum Campingplatz Irenensee in Uetze/Dahrenhorst.


Anfahrt über die A2:

Am Kreuz Buchholz auf die A37, dann die erste Ausfahrt Burgdorf nehmen. Dann einfach immer auf der B188 bleiben, bis zum Campingplatz Irenensee in Uetze/Dahrenhorst.

Adresse fürs Navi:

Erholungspark Irenensee
Fritz-Meinecke-Weg 3
31311 Uetze


----------



## gurkenpaule (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

soooo, nun ich nochmal....

da ich freitag noch arbeiten muss kann ich nicht um 14:00 uhr vor ort sein, ich hoffe aber spätestens gegen 18:00 uhr bei euch zu sein. ich will doch endlich mal die pappnasen sehen die keinen bock mehr zum skat spielen haben.
meine bergadler, jimmy und grillfleisch habe ich dann dabei. muss ich mich um ketchup, senf, teller und bestecke kümmern?

gruß olli


----------



## Axel123 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Olli, Anreise ist ab 14 Uhr möglich, keine Pflicht. Andi ist auch erst später da und ich werde es wohl auch nicht vor 16 Uhr schaffen.

Besteck und Teller sind im Haus vorhanden, fürs Fleisch usw wollten wir zusammenlegen und vor Ort einkaufen.


----------



## gurkenpaule (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

ok, wollt ihr denn warten bis ich angereist bin oder soll ich dir eine summe im vorwege überweisen?


----------



## Axel123 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Olli, da wird sich schon jemand finden der für Dich auslegt.


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hi,
ich bin auch gegen 16 Uhr da...Ich wollte ja ursprünglich mit Silvio, Robert und evtl. Sebastian anreisen.
Aber Robert und Sebastian haben ja abgesagt.
Ob Silvio nun mitkommt-|kopfkrat- keine Ahnung.
Ich habe ihn mehrfach versucht über Telefon( Festnetz und Handy) zu erreichen, Fehlanzeige. Auf meine PN hat er ebenfalls nicht geantwortet. 
Mal schauen was dabei herauskommt....

@Axel: Sollen wir nun Zeugs zum Hechtangeln mitbringen?

Gruß Martin:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Moin,

ich wollte Samstag ja evtl. vorbei schaun.Samstag wolltet Ihr ja u.a. auch angeln.
Auf was wird geangelt-was kostet  die Gastkarte?
Als Tagesgast muß ich doch auch etwas zahlen auf den Campingplatz-muß ich mich dort vorher anmelden?

Essen und Trinken würde ich mir für den Samstag selbst mitbringen.

Schön wäre es, wenn Du(Axel) mal den (vorläufigen)Ablauf für Samstag reinstellen könntest,damit ich nen Uhrzeit habe,wann ich bei Euch auflaufen muß


Gruß
stefan#h


----------



## silviomopp (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Sorry , ich muß nun doch aufgrund privater Probleme absagen.  Bitte habt vertsändniss, aber ich kann weder frei machen, noch hätte ich jemanden für meine Tochter ..


----------



## gurkenpaule (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Sorry , ich muß nun doch aufgrund privater Probleme absagen. Bitte habt vertsändniss, aber ich kann weder frei machen, noch hätte ich jemanden für meine Tochter ..


 
 :cschade silvio, du wärest neben robert ein weiteres highlight für mich gewesen.

#cwas solls, hauptsache du kuckst mal wieder rein, angeblich soll im herbst ja wieder gezockt werden.

gruß olli


----------



## _Ich_ (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Sorry , ich muß nun doch aufgrund privater Probleme absagen.  Bitte habt vertsändniss, aber ich kann weder frei machen, noch hätte ich jemanden für meine Tochter ..


  UNd wieder gelogen oh man zu feige die wahrheit zu sagen  ich schon gut wenn man eine tochter zum vorschieben hat ....!


----------



## Axel123 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte Samstag ja evtl. vorbei schaun.Samstag wolltet Ihr ja u.a. auch angeln.
> Auf was wird geangelt-was kostet die Gastkarte?
> ...


 

@Maddin

Ja, wir dürfen immer noch auf Hecht angeln, sind aber auch Forellen drin. Pack also ein was Du möchtest.

@Silvio
Schade das es nicht klappt

@_ICH_
Lasst die privaten Streitereien bitte hier raus


----------



## gurkenpaule (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



_Ich_ schrieb:


> UNd wieder gelogen oh man zu feige die wahrheit zu sagen ich schon gut wenn man eine tochter zum vorschieben hat ....!


 

:q ich schmeiß mich weg.
@ich, kannst du skat? warum kommst du nicht zum treffen. lol


----------



## Axel123 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Sorry , ich muß nun doch aufgrund privater Probleme absagen. Bitte habt vertsändniss, aber ich kann weder frei machen, noch hätte ich jemanden für meine Tochter ..


 

Bring doch Deine Tochter mit!!! Platz ist da.


----------



## Axel123 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

So Männers, morgen ist es soweit!!!:vik:

Ich habe auch noch mal mit dem Wettergott gesprochen, und es soll doch tatsächlich etwas angenehmer werden.#6

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine angenehme Anreise ohne Stau.

Sollten noch Fragen sein, kurze PN oder einfach anrufen.


----------



## angel-daddy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Juhu:vik:
endlich geht es rund!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Erster Live Bericht!!!!
Geile Stimmung, alle gut drauf!!!
Wer nicht dabei ist hat was verpasst.


----------



## Axel123 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Morgens kurz vor halb elf und immer noch keine Brötchen!!!

Dorsch wir warten!!!


----------



## gurkenpaule (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Erster Live Bericht!!!!
> Geile Stimmung, alle gut drauf!!!
> Wer nicht dabei ist hat was verpasst.


 

#6 super wochenende,

gut organisiert, endlich skat ohne ende......
und gut schluck war auch in mengen da, nur der schlaf blieb auf der strecke.
danke nochmals axel, nächstes mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

gruß olli


----------



## Mendossa (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

Hallo Männer´s,

das war ja wohl ein absolut geniales Treffen. 

Großen Dank an alle, die daran teilgenommen haben. Es war super lustig mit Euch und hat mir auf alle Fälle jede Menge Spass gebracht. 

Ich freue mich schon auf´s nächste Mal. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

So, jetzt muss ich erst mal meine Nachwehen pflegen (und die Pokale putzen).

Bis bald mal wieder am Tisch und ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder von Axel und Martin, die wir hoffentlich bald hier sehen werden.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## angel-daddy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*



gurkenpaule schrieb:


> #6 super wochenende,
> 
> gut organisiert, endlich skat ohne ende......
> und gut schluck war auch in mengen da, nur der schlaf blieb auf der strecke.
> ...




Hi,
bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.....
Ich kann mich dem Olli bedenkenlos anschließen...

Gruß Martin


----------



## Axel123 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

War ein supergeiles WE mit Euch, hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Das Siegerfoto hänge ich schon dran. Die restlichen Bilder folgen dann.

Glückwünsche nochmal an Tilo, hast super gespielt.


----------



## Axel123 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB-Skatliga-Treffen 2009*

So meine lieben, die Bilder sind auf meiner HP veröffentlicht.


----------

